
Chaos Engineering - biggyjump
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos_engineering
======
woliveirajr
I think that the concept of chaos monkey predates Netflix for a large couple
of years.

I remember the first time I hear of it just being a flag in some software to
disable some menu options (like file-> quit), and then a function simulating
random keypress.

Can't find reference now, will try again tomorrow.

